# Those of you w/135mm rear dropout spacing...



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Do you use a 135mm mtb hub or squeeze a 130mm road hub in there? If the latter, and your bike is aluminum, any issues or problems? Do you use real "cam" quick releases (i.e. Shimano/Mavic/Campy) or the more common non-cam type? Or do you use 130mm spaced hubs with 2.5mm of spacers on either side?

If you race, and neutral support is provided, what do you do if you flat - take a 130mm rear wheel and be happy you're still in the race or does neutral support also provide 135mm spaced rear wheels? If not, do you bring your own (which obviously requires having a 2nd set of these not so popular wheels)? 

Would you buy another frame w/135mm spacing or "NEVER AGAIN!"?

Reason I ask...I currently have an '05 Kona JtS frame. It has 130mm spacing. Unfortunately I had a mishap, post-race, this past Sunday and I'll need to replace it. I was considering upgrading to the Major Jake but then remembered it has the 135mm spacing (not to mention a 30mm seatpost requirement vs. my standard 27.2). 

Comments, suggestions, recommendations all welcome. Thanks all!


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

my voodoo has 135 and i hate it. with only 2 bikes, it would be nice to swap over my road training wheels and use the voodoo as a back up bike when the roadie is in service or during crappy weather.

i can fit a 130 in there, but its a pain. my frame is steel. i dont think it would work on an alum. 

i wouldnt buy a 135 again. 

cant answer about the 'nuetral support' havent heard of that in a cross race. regardless, putting a 130 in a 135 slot is not very quick.


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

jtferraro said:


> Do you use a 135mm mtb hub or squeeze a 130mm road hub in there? If the latter, and your bike is aluminum, any issues or problems? Do you use real "cam" quick releases (i.e. Shimano/Mavic/Campy) or the more common non-cam type? Or do you use 130mm spaced hubs with 2.5mm of spacers on either side?
> 
> If you race, and neutral support is provided, what do you do if you flat - take a 130mm rear wheel and be happy you're still in the race or does neutral support also provide 135mm spaced rear wheels? If not, do you bring your own (which obviously requires having a 2nd set of these not so popular wheels)?
> 
> ...


Whoa, the Major jake has 135mm spacing? But the Jake and the JtS have 130?

What gives (yeah, I know the whole disc brake thing, but still)?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

My 135 is disc brakes, so nothing would swap anyway. - TF


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

jtferraro said:


> Do you use a 135mm mtb hub or squeeze a 130mm road hub in there? If the latter, and your bike is aluminum, any issues or problems? Do you use real "cam" quick releases (i.e. Shimano/Mavic/Campy) or the more common non-cam type? Or do you use 130mm spaced hubs with 2.5mm of spacers on either side?
> 
> If you race, and neutral support is provided, what do you do if you flat - take a 130mm rear wheel and be happy you're still in the race or does neutral support also provide 135mm spaced rear wheels? If not, do you bring your own (which obviously requires having a 2nd set of these not so popular wheels)?
> 
> ...


Kind of in the same boat. I have an IF w/ 2 wheelsets. Just got an Il Pompino (not built yet) but it's 135mm. I can "squeeze" the rear to fit the 130mm hub w/ Al QR's, but I'll probably use my steel shimano one for safety. I considered, and even bought, 2.5m spacers to use w/ tugs. But I realized that the axle will be too short and the rear dropout will sit on the QR and not the axle, not good. My wheels are house brand Supergos. I'm going to see tomorrow if I can get a 135 mm axle put on and then run them that way. 

I'm curious to other responses too.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I can live with 135...*

...my Wazoos all share that spacing, as does the KHS Softtail. Yeah, it would be a lot more convenient if everything I had was 130, but I can swap wheels within this group for gearing/tire issues.

The only 130 hub I'm using with the 135 dropouts has not only the spacers but also a longer axle; the LBS only charged $26 for parts and labor to do the job, and it was perfect.

I would not let dropout spacing stop me from buying an otherwise worthy bike.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I started the season w/ a giant w/ 135 and disks and got rid of it a couple months back. I am now stuck with two stupid 135 wheelsets I need to unload. It is a pain not being able to use all those perfectly good road wheels in the garage, then when road season starts, I always seems to run out of rear wheels, but nope can't use the stupid cross wheels. I'd never, ever buy a 135 again.


----------



## adelaarvaren (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm riding a '97 Redline which has 130, but I run a Deore XT rear hub spaced down to fit. Love it! Bomb-proof hub (Its still the wheel I built for the frame when I bought it in '97) I've had 3 seasons of racing on it and unimaginable miles commuting and trail riding. Best of both worlds!


----------

